# Paris - Hotel - und wenig Geld^^



## Niranda (2. Juni 2009)

Hey =)

Wir planen zZ einen Trip nach Frankreich - Paris.
Am 17.07. - 25.07.2009 fliegen wir nach Paris und kommen beim Flughafen de Gaulle an.

Wir wollten ziehmlich nahe am Zentrum sein. Ein Auto haben wir dort nicht, also wären wir mehr auf die Métro angewiesen.

Wir suchen nun ein Hotel, welches recht günstig im Preis ist - aber in einer Besenkammer will ich nicht übernachten! =D
Wir haben zZ eins (hab den Link dahin zuhause), da sind wir zu zweit mit ca. 300&#8364; dabei. Viel mehr sollte das auch nicht sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand von euch dort irgendwelche Erfahrungen, Empfehlungen oder was auch immer?
Ihr könnt hier alles dazu posten - also nicht nur zum Hotel meine ich ^.^

Danköö,
Nira ^.^


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Paris und wenig Geld passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Niranda (2. Juni 2009)

ok sagen wir mal es ist relativ gesehen ^.^
Denke aber es kommtrüber was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weis auch das Paris recht teuer ist =/

Nira


----------



## Desdinova (2. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Paris und wenig Geld passt nicht zusammen.



Da hat Qonix 100%ig recht. Paris ist mit das teuerste was du dir in Europa anschauen kannst. Die jüngsten Werte sind von meinem Arbeitskollegen, der vor zwei Wochen dort war. Bier z.B. (Fosters; 0.33l): Bar ca. 6,80&#8364; / Club 12&#8364; aufwärts. Also insgesamt würde ich für eine Woche schon 1000&#8364; mitnehmen, wenn man sich die Sehenswürdigkeiten nicht nur von der Strasse aus ansehen will.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

jau nen kolege von mir ist mit seiner neuen flamme dahin
unterkunft hatte er auch für ca 400 franken was so ca 280euro ist so ca
am ende haben sie aber insgesammt 1500franken = ca 1000euro liegen lassen .. 

.. sie hat sich gefreut das es so toll war und seine worte waren nur: das ganze schöne bier das ich hätte trinken können :<


----------



## Niranda (2. Juni 2009)

lol ^^

Also zu zweit 280€?
Könntest du ihn darüber bssl ausfragen?
Würd mich freuen ^.^

Nira =)


----------



## Pymonte (2. Juni 2009)

Also in einem 2 Sterne Hotel kommt man auch locker auf 200+ &#8364; in Paris (war aber schon Innenstadt) für knapp eine Woche (2 Personen). Hinzukommt dann noch Essen&Trinken sowie Sehenswürdigkeiten. Wenn man nirgendwo hingeht und nix macht könnten 300&#8364; reichen... aber dann lohnt der Urlaub glaub ich nicht. Mit 700-1500&#8364; sollte man schon Rechnen, wenn man nicht in der letzten Absteige leben möchte und auch was sehen will UND auch Urlaubsentspannung erhalten möchte.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (2. Juni 2009)

Ich gebe dir Noch Kleinen Rat auf den weg, Bleibt abends von der Pariser Benlinues weg, Sonst Viel Spass weiss halt kein Gutes Hotel da es Praktisch ist wenn man Cousins in Paris hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (2. Juni 2009)

Pariser Benlinues? ^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (2. Juni 2009)

Grob übersetzte Gettos also Vorstädte.


EDIT: 

Mein Cousin Wohnt dort und die sind weit aus gefährlicher als man es in deutschland kennt 


hab noch ne Interessante doku http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/Jen...62?inPopup=true 


falles es wenn interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Das hab ich auch schon oft gehört, dass man sich in Paris im dunkeln nur in grösseren Gruppen oder wenn möglich gar nicht vor die Tür wagen sollte.


----------



## Niranda (2. Juni 2009)

naja auf ghettos hatten wir sowieso keine lust ^^
sind zwei personen, bestehend aus einem kräftigen mann und einer counterstrikespielerin eine große gruppe?


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Hehe, ob es hilft wenn du wie wild auf der Maus rumklickst und den Typen entgegenschreisst: "Headshot", bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Ich weiss nur, dass Paris bei Nacht gefährlich ist.


----------



## Niranda (2. Juni 2009)

ok, gut zu wissen - danke ^.^

ich wollt iwas noch fragen, habs aber vergessen.. hmpf -.-"
edit folgt^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (2. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon oft gehört, dass man sich in Paris im dunkeln nur in grösseren Gruppen oder wenn möglich gar nicht vor die Tür wagen sollte.



Paris Selber geht geht es noch. aber die vorstände die Baller sich gegen seitig mit halbautomatischen Waffen ab! ist bald so Schlimm wie in den USA.


----------



## Deanne (3. Juni 2009)

Dass es nicht ratsam ist, als Tourist in den Pariser Ghettos herumzuschleichen, sollte eigentlich klar sein. 
Vor allem, wenn man die Nachrichten aufmerksam verfolgt, denn über die Zustände dort dürfte mittlerweile ja genug bekannt sein.

Zum Thema:

Paris mag teuer sein, aber wenn man es richtig anstellt, muss man kein Vermögen investieren. 
Wer seine Ansprüche zu hoch ansetzt und auf ein schickes Hotel besteht, der sollte sich dann doch einen anderen Urlaubsort aussuchen. Es gibt auch in Paris sehr viele kleine, trotzdem aber sehr schöne Pensionen, die recht günstig sind. Dafür muss man dann aber auch längere Anfahrtswege in Kauf nehmen. Im Stadtzentrum kommt man an gepfefferten Preisen nicht vorbei. 
Das gilt für Hotels, aber auch für Kneipen und Restaurants. Wer gerne stilvoll diniert und dabei auf die Aussicht auf den Eifelturm nicht verzichten will, der braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird.

Ich empfehle den ADAC-Reiseführer oder die ganze Sache einfach mal zu googeln. 
Auf diesem Weg findet man einige Pensionen und auch kleinere Hotels, die man gut per Mail erreichen kann.


----------



## Niranda (3. Juni 2009)

Also ein paar Hotels, die für die 8 Nächte insgesammt um die 300€ haben wollen, haben wir schon gefunden. Die Bewertungen sind da auch recht gut.
Wir wollen da ja lediglich auch nur Übernachten, den Tag über sind wir sowieso nur unterwegs. Es sollte bloß keine Besenkammer sein! ^^

Bezüglich Restaurants habe zumindest ich keine Sorgen, das wir da nichts finden, was keine preisliche Hochhäuser sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein paar Reiseführer haben wir auch schon durch und Google erhält eine extra Trafficrechnung für die letzten Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdfinde ich es wichtig viele Informationen zu haben - darum frage ich hier auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für Eure Antworten,
LG
Nira =)


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juni 2009)

wenn ich sowas gemacht habe, hab ich mich dann direkt auf dem jeweiligen bahnhof an die touristeninformation gewandt. da hab ich dann schnell kostengünstige unterkünfte gefunden.

da dort erst mal eine nacht bleiben und beim erkunden der stadt am nächsten tag einfach die augen offenhalten, kellnerinnen anquatschen und so weiter. natürlich nur, wenn die erste unterkunft nicht den ansprüchen entspricht ...


----------



## Nightroad (3. Juni 2009)

so nochma kurz klugscheissern

es heisst 
bAnlieu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber amsonsten halt:

1/ versuchen eine kleine basis an französich zu lernen , weil franzosen sind stur  wenn es drum geht ne adnre sprache als französich zu lernen
2/ nicht alles was  nett klingt muss ein kompliment sein ! xD
3/ Frauen sollten wegbleiben vom shopping viertel  ( viele luxus shops vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



amsonsten halt viel spass


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (3. Juni 2009)

Nightroad schrieb:


> so nochma kurz klugscheissern
> 
> es heisst
> bAnlieu
> ...


----------



## Philister (3. Juni 2009)

wenn wir schon klugscheissen, dann aber bitte richtig: banlieu*e* ;-)

ich glaube die tatsache, dass derart gravierende soziale missstände bevorzugt in sozialistischen stätten wie frankreich erblühen, muss nicht weiter kommentiert werden ;-) während sich sarkozy mit klingenden worten wie integration umgibt, wachsen paralellgesellschaften direkt vor seiner nase völlig ungehemmt vor sich hin.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Juni 2009)

Nightroad schrieb:


> 2/ nicht alles was  nett klingt muss ein kompliment sein ! xD


Musste da sofort an den Merowinger denken,

"Französisch ist eine [...] Fantastische Sprache! Ganz besonders, um darin zu fluchen [...] es ist, als ob man sich den Arsch mit Seide abwischt. Ich liebe es."

Stimmt aber auch ^^

lg


----------



## Philister (3. Juni 2009)

da kann ich nur zustimmen - u.a. deswegen ist auch französischer hip-hop in dem bereich nach wie vor das non-plus-ultra wenns nach mir geht ;-) 

in dem sinne:
tire-toi et nique ta mere, fils de pute!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (3. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> tire-toi et nique ta mere, fils de pute!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ich solle mich Verpissen und da zu meine Mutter Ficken und ich bin ein Hurenson na warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (3. Juni 2009)

Soll ich ihn jetzt reporten oder nicht reporten..  *Philister anlins*


----------



## Philister (3. Juni 2009)

wat, mich? ta geulle! äh, nein, ich mein, ich bin harmlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   angesprochen hab ich damit übrigens - baise toi! - niemanden, nur um sicherzugehn ;-)

ich leide am schriftlichen tourette syndrom, das kann mir keiner übel nehmen ;D


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> wat, mich? ta geulle! äh, nein, ich mein, ich bin harmlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm baise toi heißt ja Küss dich oder f*** dich

aber was heißt ta geulle ?  wenn schon ta gueule, das heißt dein Maul, und das bedeutet soviel wie halt dein Maul

Man muss schon wissen wie man beleidigt !!! sowas lernt man nur richtig von der französisch lehrerin, die mal nen guten tag hatte und meinte "Lernt das lieber von mir sonst schnappt ihr noch falsche grammatik und aussprache von der straße auf" xD

und jetzt, fiche le camp avec tes insultes !! (hoffentlich richtig für : Hau ab mit deinen Beleidigungen ^^)

und wieder zurück zum thema !

lg


----------



## Philister (3. Juni 2009)

jep - ta geulle hab ich so auf der strasse aufgeschnappt (kurzform).  der einzige ort, wo man eine sprache wirklich lernt, nicht irgendwo im schulunterricht ;-)


----------



## Niranda (3. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr nicht in ein Land, um die einheimischen zu beleidigen o_o"
Sprachlich gewaffnet sind wir - denke ich, wenn auch nurn bssl. Aber wir sind die mit dem Geld, was die wollen. Und bekanntlich regiert Geld die Welt =P

Also was wir bisher durchhatten hier im Thread:
- relativ Teuer in (fast?) allen Bereichen
- Ghettos mit pösen Rappern die sich abballern
- Abends relativ 'Gefährlich'


----------



## Niranda (5. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es mit den Steckdosen in Frankreich aus?^^

Ich wohne in Deutschland, ganz weit im Norden so zur Info^^

Nira =)


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur, dass Paris bei Nacht gefährlich ist.



War selber bei der Studienfahrt in Paris.
Wollte mit nem Kumpel von Mix-Club oder wie der heißt mit dem Bus in unsre Absteige fahren, wobei wir uns ziemlich doof angestellt haben (das Bussystem in Paris ist ganz anders als in DE) und es uns somit in etwas "dunklere" Teile von Paris verschlug. Naja, außer ein paar Transen und anderen Busfahrgästen haben wir nichts gefährliches gesehen.
Es gilt generell in jeder großen Stadt, dass man auf den beleuchteten großen Straßen geht und nicht in zwielichtigen Bereichen rumgeistert, aber ansonsten ist es zu pauschal zu sagen "Paris ist bei Nacht gefährlich"

Wovor ihr aber auch tagsüber aufpassen müsst sind die Schwarzen, die euch Armbändchen verkaufen wollen. Die verlangen danach 5-10&#8364; für den Dreck. Bei Zahlungsverweigerung werdet ihr euch wundern wie schnell und wie viele von denen auf einmal am Start sind^^
Ein Mädchen aus unsrer Gruppe hat sogar eine kassiert, als sie nicht zahlen wollte...

Ansonsten ist Paris ne coole Stadt aber vor allem anderen wahnsinnig teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (6. Juni 2009)

> Wovor ihr aber auch tagsüber aufpassen müsst sind die Schwarzen, die euch Armbändchen verkaufen wollen. Die verlangen danach 5-10&#8364; für den Dreck.


Die sind furchtbar... wie Kletten. Ich war letztens ein Wochenende in Paris und bin dort zum Rassisten geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An allen Sehenswürdigkeiten stehen dutzende schwarze oder latinos und wollen dir entweder nen riesenhaufen billig-minieifeltürme für teuer Geld andrehen oder sie kommen direkt und fangen ungefragt an dir diese Bändchen um den Arm zu flechten. 10 "Nein"'s sind da schonmal nicht genug um sie zum abhauen zu bewegen... Entweder komplett ignorieren und schnell weggehn oder sie sehr nachdrücklich dazu auffordern zu verschwinden. (Was manchmal keine gute Idee ist, wenn 10 ihrer Freunde um dich rumlungern.)
Die einzige Genugtuung ist da, wenn die Polizei kommt und sie anfangen mit ihrem Zeug abzuhauen...

Ansonsten gibts da noch so einen Trick wo sie einen Ring unauffällig fallen lassen, so tun als ob sie ihn gefunden hätten und dich fragen ob er Gold ist. Keine Ahnung was sie damit weiterhin bezwecken wollen - Taschendiebstahl / Bettelei oder wasauchimmer, ich hab ihnen an diesem Punkt schon immer deutlich zu verstehen gegeben, dass sie sich verpissen sollen.

Als Spartipp kann ich nur sagen: TRINKT UM HIMMELS WILLEN NICHTS IN RESTAURANTS! Das ist nichtmehr feierlich was die da von euch haben wollen.


----------



## Rhokan (7. Juni 2009)

Klingt zwar komisch aber: frag nen GM.
Im WoW-Europe Offtopic Forum hatte mal jemand die selbe Frage und ne blaue Antwort bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Als Spartipp kann ich nur sagen: TRINKT UM HIMMELS WILLEN NICHTS IN RESTAURANTS! Das ist nichtmehr feierlich was die da von euch haben wollen.


Hmm und wenn man irgendwo etwas trinken will, sollte man sowieso nach der Karte fragen.
Sonst rechnen die Kellner ab und zu einfach ein bisschen Trinkgeld zum eigentlichen Preis dazu. 
(Habe ich mal gehört.)


----------



## Niranda (7. Juni 2009)

So, da wir nun beim Thema Restaurants sind..^^
Wir hatten sovieso vor vorher zu schauen, was für Preisklassen das Restaurant vor unserer Nase hat und entsprechend suchen.

Ich will ihm aber eine Überraschung machen und Abends fein essen gehen. Also Augen zubinden und dahin führen =D
Preislich ist es da fast egal ^-^
Sollte halt schön und romantisch sein (=
Ich google da schon den ganzen Vormittag nach (gleich fange ich mit bingen an -.- ^^).

Kennt ihr da zufällig was?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

wenn es preislich fast egal ist, wie wärs mit dem restaurant direkt im eiffelturm?
glaub jules verne oder so heisst das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (7. Juni 2009)

wieso wusste ich das sowas kommt?^^
Das ding ist leider wiederum viel zu teuer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit "Preis ist fast egal" wollt ich im Grunde sagen, dass es ruhig etwas teurer sein kann. ^^


----------

